
Show HN: Bosnian census visualization - nenadg
http://census-ba.statick.org
======
nenadg
This was interesting and fun to make.

Since official statistics body in Bosnia and Herzegovina
([http://www.popis2013.ba/](http://www.popis2013.ba/)) wasn't able to create
adequate visualization, although they provided a link on web page (which never
worked).

They published census data 3 years after official census.

It was huge political thing here, and I created this simple visualization out
of their xls spreadsheets in just few days.

I did it for free, while they took taxpayers money and did nothing, that was
the fun part.

